# Can Lyretail Mollies jump?



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

I have a breeding net in my tank with about 10 small guppy fry in it. There's about 1/8-1/4 of an inch of space between the top of the waterline and the top of the breeding net. Every once in a while the male Lyretail molly will find it's way in there. My thing is, how the heck did it get in there? 
Nobody moved it in there and when i came home today it was just in there.
It didn't try to eat any of the fry but it's really strange. I have no idea how it happened. 

Any thoughts? This particular fish isn't really know for being chased or anything in the tank. Nor is it typically a very fast swimmer. It usually just swims around gently and gracefully.

Any thoughts? 
What if one of the larger ones got into the net? The fry would be toast.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

it probally just jumped in btw is it heavilly pregnant it could just want a small space for a cave


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol when i go to feed my snakeskin gourami she swims up and down and snaps her mouth its so funny cause shes so fat lol she has a huge freakin head too


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes they can jump. They can jump quite well. It's possible that during the night another fish scared the molly and it jumped, ending up in with the fry.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> it probally just jumped in btw is it heavilly pregnant it could just want a small space for a cave


Lol, this is a male one.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

hmmm....a pregnant male?? :shock:


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

My molly would jump (not too far, though) up to get flightless fruit flies, when I fed them to my livebearers. Danios also went crazy for them. My catfish ignore live stuff, though...weirdos!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me. I left my breeding net in my tank after I took my platy out (she was going nuts). I woke up the next morning to find her and a neon tetra in the net. If they'll jump, I'm pretty sure a molly would jump.


----------

